# IBO Worlds Shooting Times?



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Info on Seven Springs website said any entries received by today would be mailed. Entries after today could be picked up there. I am assuming they will start mailing the score cards next week.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Hittingguru someone posted on here that they called the IBO and those that qualified at marengo would have the late fee lifted.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Still waiting on mine too


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

PETeach said:


> Hittingguru someone posted on here that they called the IBO and those that qualified at marengo would have the late fee lifted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I would think that that would be the proper approach to that problem.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

dustinC said:


> Has anyone received theirs yet?


Not yet,should be any day now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

xibowhunter said:


> Not yet,should be any day now
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


any day in our lifetime or theres..... grim reaper could be here "any day" LOL....


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

fivespt said:


> any day in our lifetime or theres..... grim reaper could be here "any day" LOL....


Yep you got that right

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Do they post them up on the IBO site?


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

arrowblaster said:


> Do they post them up on the IBO site?


yeah.. thought they where up by now last year..... or memory just going.... what where we talking about..??/


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Seen today a post on FB from IBO New Hampshire that the cards weren't going to be mailed out and to pick them up at registration at Seven Springs. The times should be posted by tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

You pick them up there this year


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought they said that any registration received after Aug1 wont be mailed out, but its the IBO they can do what they want...LOL


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

brownstonebear said:


> Seen today a post on FB from IBO New Hampshire that the cards weren't going to be mailed out and to pick them up at registration at Seven Springs. The times should be posted by tomorrow. We will see.


That will be one royal pain in the BUTT !!!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah unfortunately we all have to pick them up this year. personally I would rather have them mailed to me.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I'll pick them up weds.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

as dependable as the usps is, i would rather get mine at the shoot. it would arrive two days after the shoot was over.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL. Good point:teeth:


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

heading down tues...... lines might be long.... with all the bi*ching. gonna b done.......


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Raise the entry fee, then save themselves money by not mailing, typical IBO.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I know everyone likes to rip the IBO but let's not forget we mail our entry fee to Seven Springs Mountain Resort, not the IBO. I am not defending the IBO just need to apply blame to the correct source. This screw up not mailing them is probably not the IBO's fault, but I know they will take the heat for it just like the haters will give me heat over posting this. As far as I am concerned that is just one less thing for me to forget. If they post the times you will know your shoot time!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

PETeach said:


> I know everyone likes to rip the IBO but let's not forget we mail our entry fee to Seven Springs Mountain Resort, not the IBO. I am not defending the IBO just need to apply blame to the correct source. This screw up not mailing them is probably not the IBO's fault, but I know they will take the heat for it just like the haters will give me heat over posting this. As far as I am concerned that is just one less thing for me to forget. If they post the times you will know your shoot time!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Understood, but isn't IBO still in charge? If it's entirely the venue handling this, then I'd still blame IBO for not providing more oversight after last year's chaos at Seven Springs (i.e., the storm - half the shooters had to shoot in a storm while the other half got to shoot in better conditions the next day). This is IBO's premier event each year and if they're not paying close attention now, what exactly are they doing with our fees?


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

The times are up @ IBO.net

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

http://ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=139

Just download/open the PDF link.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

10:20 - 10:40


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

10:50 b, 10:10 a


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

10:00 G/ 11:00 I

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

IBO Facebook page says score cards are to be picked up at Registration.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

9:40 A /11:20 B, Looking forward to shooting with those who have the same times.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

wpk said:


> 10:20 - 10:40



I'll be shooting with you - looking forward to it.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, so here's a slightly off topic question. I understand that the range letter designations may vary from last year but if they are the same, where are A and B? Are they both on the slopes? Hunter class shot K and M last year and only a portion of one range was on the slopes. Just curious.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

They were on the slopes last year - a good friend shot SHC and those were their courses.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

10:10 p, 10:50 o.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

BTShooter said:


> I'll be shooting with you - looking forward to it.


Yep see you there


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

?:?? ? / ?:?? ?

mailed mine days before the postmark date and still not listed.... oh well wait till the next update at 8/1......

o and in retrospect i run the tournaments at our club .. the special events.. and sometimes it can be a nightmare... cant imagine trying to organize a mess like the worlds.....


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

9:50 A 11:10 B looking forward to shooting with who ever has those times.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I at 10:00 and G at 11:00


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I at 10:00 and G at 11:00


Joe your shooting the same times as me but opposite ranges

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I shoot 11:30 A and 9:30 B


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

10:50 I and 10:10 G


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

1040 N and 1020 L


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone know how H/J ranges are?


----------

